# TPMS Issues on MkV GTI with OEM RS4 wheels



## MobiusXX1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Volkswagen hive mind-

Recently switched out my OEM huffs for OEM Audi RS4 wheels, 18x8 with the et43 offset. I know Audi's TPMS sensors broadcast at 433 mhz, and VW's are at 315. The mechanic who did the wheel/tire swap said the TPMS sensors from the huffs wouldn't physically fit in the new Audi wheels.

So I guess the question is, does anyone know where I could find TPMS sensors that broadcast at 315 mhz that would fit in the new RS4 wheels?

There she is:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I know nothing of TPMS sensors, but I wonder if this is something that could be coded with vag-com?


----------



## MobiusXX1 (Sep 18, 2011)

PSU said:


> I know nothing of TPMS sensors, but I wonder if this is something that could be coded with vag-com?


I'm fairly certain I could turn off the TPMS system with vag-com, I believe. I think most people on GolfMkV have done that, but due to my rampant neurosis, I'd love to get some sensors in there that fit that'll communicate with the car.


----------



## _8v (Jul 26, 2011)

did you try tire rack, they may be able to help you out


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*TPMS*

you can turn off the sensors with vag-com, did my girl's 08 jetta


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

If you check on the classifieds, I know people are always trying to get rid of the TPMS. They're also 2 ways you can go, vag-com it and shut the light off or relearn the sensors. They do run at different frequency, but they also have a code in them in which the computer uses to tell where the sensor is. This is how you don't have interferance with another vehicle. They should be able to relearn the TPMS's


----------

